# 2.0t FSI Swap in Mk4? Have complete car wiring



## jerseyjim0 (Sep 28, 2005)

I have a 2.0t FSI engine that has complete vehicle wiring harness. Since it's an advanced system would i be able to make it work in my Mk4? I searched on the forums here and saw a mk2 and a rado but there was really no info about their swap and what they had to use and do to make the swap possible and runnable.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: 2.0t FSI Swap in Mk4? Have complete car wiring (jerseyjim0)*

Yes it is possible I just finished one last week


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2011)

*plrase help*

need to do either a 1,8t dsg car or a full fsi swapin my mk4 gti tiptronic, Im in a wheelchair and have to have automatic and i have spent 10000 in rebuiling my tiptronic tranny! Selling the car is not an option! So I really need help! I emailed you at ur website.. I dont mean to bother you! Im just anxsuse to get the ball rolling on this project! please please help:banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2011)

Some one please help!!!!!


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Ttt


----------

